# Long Island Orchid Festival 2015



## LIOS (Mar 31, 2014)

*Long Island Orchid Festival 2015
*May 29 - 31, 2015
Planting Fields Arboretum State Historic Park
9 AM to 5 PM

The *Long Island Orchid Society* will be holding its Third Annual *Long Island Orchid Festival* on May 29 through 31, 2015 at Planting Fields Arboretum State Historic Park. The festival will host numerous orchid vendors from around the world and include lectures from advanced orchid growers.
Admission to the Long Island Orchid Festival is *FREE*, 
_(Planting Fields Arboretum Parking $8 per car.)
_









*Participating Vendors
*Dragon Agro
Ecuagenera (Deadline for preorders May 6)
Kelley’s Korner Orchid Supplies
Mac’s Orchids
Orchidphile
Parkside Orchid Nursery

*Artist and LIOS Member Nancy Wernersbach
*









Artist & LIOS Member Nancy Wernersbach will give an orchid painting demo from 10 am to 2 pm on Sunday May 31st and the finished painting will be raffled. You could be the winner of an original piece of orchid art!

*New This Year
*Orchids, Flowers and Gardens
Art Exhibit by LIOS members and local artists. Enjoy fine art and photography that captures the beauty of flowers as seen through the artists' eyes.

*Event Lecture times and dates
*To Be Announced

*Planting Fields Arboretum State Historic Park* is Long Island’s premier public arboretum and historic site located in Oyster Bay, New York. A former Gold Coast estate, the arboretum is comprised of 409 acres of greenhouses, rolling lawns, formal gardens, woodland paths, and outstanding plant collections. The original historic estate buildings remain including the 65 room Tudor Revival mansion, Coe Hall, which is open for tours spring through fall. The grounds, landscaped by the Olmsted Brothers of Brookline, Massachusetts, are spectacularly beautiful year round.

*We hope to see you there!
*


----------

